# Alton Ford



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Is he still on the team? I think he can be something special...


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

*sundevilPAT*

yeah he is still on the team, he did a great summer league opener too. He scored 18, Stoudamire scored 15 grabbed 8 rebounds and blocked 2 shots in just 26 mins. (wow) Jacobsen scored 6 and big jake did phenominal, scoring like 14 points and grabbing just about as many i think.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Knick fan here, just saying that I agree....Ford will be ready in a year or 2.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Ford looks like he is ready this year, great looking yound player. :yes:


----------

